# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  طلحة العساف - الدائرة الخامسة - عمان

## الحصن نيوز

أعلن السيد طلحة احمد سلامة العساف عن نيته الترشح للانتخابات النيابية المقبلة عن الدائرة الخامسة - عمان بناء على رغبة واسعة من قطاع الشباب ودعم من الأهل والأصدقاء والعشيرة.

يشار إلى ان السيد طلحة العساف 35 عاما سيخوض التجربة الانتخابية للمرة الأولى ، ويعمل حاليا في القطاع الخاص .

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

